# 95% healed IBS-D after 2 years....



## newbeginnings (Jan 17, 2016)

I feel compelled to tell my story and my road to recovery...

I have been suffering from IBS-D for a little over 2 years. I noticed a downward trend in my bowel movements a few years before things got bad but I never really paid any attention. In 2013 I acquired a Yersinia enterocolitica bacterial infection in my gut which sent me to the ER for an emergency appendectomy. After I was released after a few days I was given Ciproflaxacin to clear up the infection. This is when things got really bad. I started to lose a ton of weight and literally had diarrhea all the time.

Nothing I did, made any difference. After losing 16 lbs in 2 months I went to the doctor who referred me to a gastroenterologist. I had a colonoscopy, endoscopy, abdominal CT scan, and got tested for SIBO. All results indicated nothing was wrong me me, even though I kept having diarrhea. I saw a naturopath who tested me for food allergies and who gave me an expensive multi strain probiotic.

EVERYTHING I had upset my stomach. I had constant pain all the time. I tried accupuncture, chinese medicine, massage, heat, exercise, etc, etc, etc nothing worked. I tried Align, Tuzen as well as other multi strain probiotics. Sometimes after going to the washroom it looked as though someone poured soda in the toilet because my stool kept bubbling. I would use the washroom 8 times a day, especially in the mornings.

I developed crazy allergies to everything... dust, birds, creams, fabric softener, perfume. I felt like my general health was deteriorating rapidly.

2 months ago I was reading a forum and people were talking about acidophilis and bifidus pro biotics having some positive effect on their IBS-D so I picked up some. I live in Vancouver, Canada so went to Body Energy Club and bought a bottle for under $10. I bought the 10 billion double strength.

http://www.bodyenergyclub.com/natural-factors-acidophilus-bifidus-probiotic-3.html#.VpwIYfGV6us

I also bought this one:

http://www.bodyenergyclub.com/natural-factors-cal-dophilus-probiotic-2.html#.VpwKrfGV6us

I started taking 1 of each, 3 times a day before breakfast, lunch and dinner.

Within 3 days I was able to tolerate diary which I hadn't been able to do in a few years. On the 4th day I stopped taking Claratin for my allergies. Within a week, I was significantly starting to feel better.

Today, I have never felt better in my life. I have 1-2 regular, solid stools a day and feel absolutely incredible. Who knew that something as simple as adidophilis and bifidus would help so significantly. I continue to take 6 pills a day (3 of each) as I am scared to come off of them.. I think in the coming month I will decrease the amount.

Please, please, please, if you suffer from IBS, look into these 2 pro biotics.. They have changed my life. CHANGED!


----------



## kenvh (May 16, 2015)

I hate those first timer posts with comercial sales healing tips.

we really hate this.

normally we love this if someone posted that we already now for months or years and then come back with a solution.

Now.. Its just ur first post with no background on the forum.. directly saying these products healed u.

sorry man.. but we dont buy this stuff.

maybe its possible that u really are a sufferer like us. But if not.. shame on u man. if not.. then i really hope u get IBS in real life time  

If u do really have ibs, then we are very glad for u! but there are many many better probiotics then these ones.. so we will not buy those product at all


----------



## newbeginnings (Jan 17, 2016)

Are you kidding me dude?? I could care less where you buy your probiotics or which probiotics you take.. my post was how acidophilus and bifidus have helped me significantly. The link was only to show people which probiotics I was using. My ibs was post-infectious. These helped me. That's all this post was about you idiot. You're obviously on this forum to hear other people's experiences and what helped them. This is mine and I sure as hell wished I knew this 2 years ago.

And thanks for speaking on behalf on everyone, dumbass. Enjoy your ibs and please ignore the helpful tips I have provided from experience.



kenvh said:


> I hate those first timer posts with comercial sales healing tips.
> we really hate this.
> normally we love this if someone posted that we already now for months or years and then come back with a solution.
> Now.. Its just ur first post with no background on the forum.. directly saying these products healed u.
> ...


----------



## kenvh (May 16, 2015)

Its just very strange ur first post.. is a solution and its directly posted to a certain link and probiotic.

we see a lot of posts like u and we are carefull.

u have a very agressive reply, so im thinking u are not lying. and u speak the truth.

so.. sorry if i offended u.. but we see a lot of first posts of people of companies that are trying to make money of us.

and thats just very ugly man!

so im glad ur doing fine!

I tested almost every type of strain and it makes me worse.

so i guess my sibo is positive. and u got PI-IBS without sibo.

mine is PI IBS with sibo. so this would make me worse again.

everybody is diffrent.

im glad its working for u.

greets


----------



## newbeginnings (Jan 17, 2016)

kenvh said:


> Its just very strange ur first post.. is a solution and its directly posted to a certain link and probiotic.
> 
> we see a lot of posts like u and we are carefull.
> 
> ...


have you tried Florastor? I was on that for about 2 months at the recommendation from a naturopath. 2 in the am and 2 at night. definitely made a difference in the gas/cramps. it was only after the 2 months on Florastor that I then got tested in the nuclear medicine dept of the hospital for SIBO. like i said, I have tried so many probiotics and acidophilus/bifudus 10 billion 3 X day along with the cal'dophilus has given me my life back. i feel for you man. what type of infection did you have?


----------



## kenvh (May 16, 2015)

No, never tried florastor. I tried to potent probiotics that help many IBS people: renew life ultimate flora 50 billion. This one gave me 80% relief after already 5 days!

I could eat french fries, everything.

Then after 10 days it stoped working. And then slowly.. everything became worse.

I think probiotics is a good thing for IBS people without sibo.

and have lack on good bacteria. there are sibo people that have overgrowth of good bacteria like acidophilus in the small intestine.

so if we keep growing those bacteria on the wrong location.. we get worse. even if it is beneficial bacteria. they are needed in ileum and colon.

not in the small intestine. small intestine needs 10³ bacteria / ml fluid. sibo people have 10 to the fifth bacteria/ml fluid.

I also believe there are sibo people with overgrowth of bad bacteria. so they need to wipe the bad and also slowly reintroduce new ones. but very slowly!

I did have a campylobacter infection.

I shitted blood for 10 days traight and had serious damage, this healed very quick and i was OK for 2 weeks after it.

then an auto immune response started.. my calprotectine levels went up to 107 like IBD.

then it settled after 2 months to 12 value and had pi ibs as diagnose.

Pimental found that food poisoning triggers an immune reaction to vinculin.

campylobacter produces toxins. these toxins have the same structure as a protein in our body called vinculin.

the body make auto immune anti bodies against the toxins. and when the toxins and infection is gone.

it keeps attacking vinculin bcoz it the same protein. I really believe his story. specially bcoz i had late and delayed leveld calprotectin values.

My immune response is wack and always too late and confused in many ways.

Im still looking into all the things.

But one thing im sure off.. I developed sibo hydrogen type D.

If i keep my carbs in food down.. im from 6 - 8 stools to 2 - 3 a day.

when SCD helps and gets stool more formed. U have sibo for sure if u are an ibs type.

greets! hope u are cured forever mate!


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

Dear all i am new comer, just diagnosed one month back. Due to severe emotional depression n axiety i think i developed ibs.. Sinc few months back i was having stool 1-2 times or 2-3 times after two three days gap.. I use to take small cheap pre probiotic RINIFOL,which use to giv relief fr few days than again stools starts 2-3 times,spcly aftr hvn lunch or dinner n aftr tea.. As i am weak n with depression i was worried about health so i started jim with creatin powder,aftr 1 mnth i left jim but cntinued powder..i developed infections n stools became diarrhea with swelling just below chest n central stomach n with low grade fewer. I visited gastro, he given me 10 days treatment RIFAXIMIN antibiotic n MEBENDAZOLE both 3 times, but my stomach swelling was continue almost 50% less n nw i dont hv fewer but litlle sweling occurs wen m tenz or in stress or somtime regular. MyCURRENT SCENARIO is i cant tolerate dairy or oily things, if i eat i feel discomfort litlle lik spasm or with little paste form stool. I get normal loose stools on veg diet, but aftr 3-4 days gap i get 2 times or 3 times stools that also if i eat dairy or oily.i hv no constipation. I AM now on CLASSICAL HOMOEPATHY treatment, i dont knw wat treatment Dr is giving but almost 20% relief i m feeling, littl relief in stool gaps,but i hv to control my diet on vegeterian or chicken n eggs..at night i only eat daal rice. I hv loose 3kg weight also.
SO PLEASE FRIEND SUGGEST ME WHAT KIND OF IBS I M IN?M I GOING RIGHT TREATMENT AS I BILIV IN HOMOEPATHY? M WORRIED ABOUT HW IT WIL GET CURED OR NOT N ABOUT MY WEIGHT.dr is saying aftr few mnths we will start dairy products in ur diet n u ll b ok.
PLEASE SUGGEST N HELP!JUST HOMOEPATHY IM TAKING WITH DIET CONTROL.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

Dear all i am new comer, just diagnosed one month back. Due to severe emotional depression n axiety i think i developed ibs.. Sinc few months back i was having stool 1-2 times or 2-3 times after two three days gap.. I use to take small cheap pre probiotic RINIFOL,which use to giv relief fr few days than again stools starts 2-3 times,spcly aftr hvn lunch or dinner n aftr tea.. As i am weak n with depression i was worried about health so i started jim with creatin powder,aftr 1 mnth i left jim but cntinued powder..i developed infections n stools became diarrhea with swelling just below chest n central stomach n with low grade fewer. I visited gastro, he given me 10 days treatment RIFAXIMIN antibiotic n MEBENDAZOLE both 3 times, but my stomach swelling was continue almost 50% less n nw i dont hv fewer but litlle sweling occurs wen m tenz or in stress or somtime regular. MyCURRENT SCENARIO is i cant tolerate dairy or oily things, if i eat i feel discomfort litlle lik spasm or with little paste form stool. I get normal loose stools on veg diet, but aftr 3-4 days gap i get 2 times or 3 times stools that also if i eat dairy or oily.i hv no constipation. I AM now on CLASSICAL HOMOEPATHY treatment, i dont knw wat treatment Dr is giving but almost 20% relief i m feeling, littl relief in stool gaps,but i hv to control my diet on vegeterian or chicken n eggs..at night i only eat daal rice. I hv loose 3kg weight also.
SO PLEASE FRIEND SUGGEST ME WHAT KIND OF IBS I M IN?M I GOING RIGHT TREATMENT AS I BILIV IN HOMOEPATHY? M WORRIED ABOUT HW IT WIL GET CURED OR NOT N ABOUT MY WEIGHT.dr is saying aftr few mnths we will start dairy products in ur diet n u ll b ok.
PLEASE SUGGEST N HELP!JUST HOMOEPATHY IM TAKING WITH DIET CONTROL.


----------



## kenvh (May 16, 2015)

stop eating carbs for 2 weeks and see what happens.

follow the scd diet minus fodmaps and u will feel better.

rest a lot and do sports.

If u had relief on rifaximin??

then try the herbs: candibactin ar and candibactin br.

If u do all these things.. I bet u get better.


----------



## ibsReturns (Jan 25, 2016)

not buying this


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

kenvh said:


> stop eating carbs for 2 weeks and see what happens.
> follow the scd diet minus fodmaps and u will feel better.
> rest a lot and do sports.
> 
> ...


I liv in india, dont knw hw cn i buy candibactin. 
M hvn undigested watery loose stools 2/3/4 tims which emties mystomach nothing remains feel weak


----------

